# Uhrzeit



## HKL (26. März 2006)

Moin!
Habe ich etwas übersehen? Oder geht meine innere Uhr jetzt gaaanz falsch? Die Forenbeiträge hinken 2 Stunden hinterher.
Cu,
Holger.

PS: Wenn ich der 25ste oder so bin: Man möge mir vezeihen.........


----------



## Digicat (26. März 2006)

*AW: Uhrzeit*

Hallo Holger

Ist mir am Vormittag auch so ergangen.

Gehst auf "Nützliche Links"
Dann auf "Einstellungen ändern"
Dort auf "Zeitzone" > WEZ + 1

Dann müßte es klappen, mit der richtigen Zeit

LG Helmut


----------



## Petra (26. März 2006)

*AW: Uhrzeit*

Hi Helmut

Danke für den Tip

Gruss Petra


----------



## Annett (27. März 2006)

*AW: Uhrzeit*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wenn Ihr dann noch "Sommerzeit automatisch erkennen" in den Einstellungen aktiviert... seit Ihr fürs nächste Mal auf der sicheren Seite.


----------

